# Storing Grits



## Stevie (May 14, 2005)

I dont see anything written on the box about how to store Quaker Quick Grits. Once opened I dont like leaving things in the cabinet. Is it ok to store the box in the refrigerator? Or should I use a resealable bag instead?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 14, 2005)

Your grits will be fine in the refrigerator or the cabinet - but either way I always use a resealable bag.  I would say whichever way makes you more comfortable.  Can't explain why but sometimes I keep them in the cabinet and sometimes I keep them in the fridge with no logical explanation


----------



## Stevie (May 14, 2005)

Thank you kitchenelf.


----------

